# Diabetes:  Uncontrolled vs poorly controlled



## jdfuller (Nov 20, 2009)

If the physician states that the diabetes is not adequately controlled or poorly controlled does that constitute "uncontrolled"? The code 250.00 says "not stated as uncontrolled" and that is what I am using. I have been told that I am incorrect.


----------



## AuntJoyce (Nov 20, 2009)

*Daibetes*

Good morning~

Diabetes poorly controlled or not adequately is absolutely diabetes, uncontrolled.  If it is Type 1, you need to code 250.03
Type !!, you need to code 250.02

Hope this helps!

Joyce


----------



## mstyus (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi,
If physician says that the diabetes is not adequately controlled or poorly controlled than it is uncontrolled. If it's type 1 code 250.03 , if type!! code 250.02
hope this information help
Ms.Tyus


----------



## coderguy1939 (Nov 25, 2009)

In the ICD-9 index under Diabetes under poorly controlled it states:

code to Diabetes, by type, with 5th digit for not stated as uncontrolled.

My training was query the doctor for clarification when terms like poorly or not adequately controlled are used.


----------



## mitchellde (Nov 25, 2009)

coderguy1939 said:


> In the ICD-9 index under Diabetes under poorly controlled it states:
> 
> code to Diabetes, by type, with 5th digit for not stated as uncontrolled.
> 
> My training was query the doctor for clarification when terms like poorly or not adequately controlled are used.



That is correct .. several issues of the ICD-9 coding clinics have stated that poorly controlled  is not the same as uncontrolled and uncontrolled diabetes must be stated as such by the physician or it is to be coded as not stated as uncontrolled.


----------



## nikita0872 (Jan 20, 2011)

Found this on Supercoder:
Correction: Diabetes

In the August 2005 issue of ED Coding Alert, the article “Clear 5th-Digit DM Obstacles With These Rules of Thumb” contained a mistake. Under the heading “Control Your Conclusions,” Dr. Garry Huff was cited as saying that “uncontrolled” and “poorly controlled” are synonymous when describing diabetes. 

In fact, Dr. Huff says these terms are not synonymous. The article should have stated that while doctors may use the terms “uncontrolled” and “poorly controlled” interchangeably, they are not synonymous, according to Huff. But the terms “uncontrolled” and “out of control” are synonymous, he says.

We regret the misquote, and we thank Dr. Huff for providing this information.


----------



## JacquelynA (Jan 26, 2011)

*uncontrolled/poor control*

Well, as usual in the coding field....that makes it clear as mud!  I thought that I had the difinitive answer to that question, YES uncontrolled and poorly controlled are the same as per the study guides that I have read before.  But now after reading the article above I am confused.


----------



## JacquelynA (Jan 26, 2011)

*uncontrolled diabetes -vs- controlled diabetes*

The rule of thumb that I was given is IF the patients HgA1c is within normal limits then it is controlled diabetes, if it is not then it is uncontrolled diabetes.


----------



## mitchellde (Jan 26, 2011)

coders are not to interpret lab results.  If it is not stated as uncontrolled in the documentation then we cannot code it as such.  If you look at the 5th digit definitions in the code book it says "not STATED as uncontrolled.


----------

